# POD/Dropshipping, etc - How much profit is being given away using these services?



## kanihoncho (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not convinced these services are worth the money when it comes to overall profit. I guess if you are working from a "hands off" POV and are moving some serious volume you are happy with the 2 to 5 dollar profit per shirt. You have to sell the shirt for a very high dollar amount. I think paying $18-20 for a POD shirt is very excessive except for one-offs.

I'm a bit ignorant here so I have an open mind on various business models using these services . . .

Thanks


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, "hands-off" is the key aspect. If you want to make more money per unit, you either have to do the work yourself, or invest in a volume screen print run. 

POD is low/no barrier to entry and low risk, thus low returns. Else you need the time, space, equipment and skills to produce product yourself, or the capital to invest in a batch of screen printed shirts that may never sell. Higher returns require more skin in the game, but may result in an actual loss, not gain.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I mean, c'mon, it's money for nothing! You upload a stack of designs then just wait for the sales. No stock to hold, no equipment to buy, no shipping to contend with. On the likes of Redbubble you don't even need to market your ****.

Yes, you might turn a better profit making stuff yourself, but don't forget to factor in your time, along with all the negatives mentioned above,then there's the risk factor to consider. 

Prices for POD are rather high, but hey, they still sell millions of these products a year.


----------

